# XD Tactical Slide on a Service Frame?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I just got inside confirmation from Springfield Armory...

The only difference between the frame on a "Tactical" (5") XD and a "Service" (4") XD, is the serial number...

I LOVE my XD45 as a carry gun, but I've been kicking myself for not buying the Compact (short grip) version when I got it. (I did not know)

I want a Tactical for competition, target shooting, range plinking... etc.

I've already invested almost $200 in the bottom end of my 4" in trigger work.

Solution:
I'm buying a XD 45 Tactical "Compact" with my next check (happy Father's Day to me!). And I'm swapping frames!

Now, I'll have:
- XD45 Service Compact (4") with a "factory" trigger and Trijicons (Carry-Gun perfection)
- XD45 Tactical (5") with a SA Custom Shop 4lb trigger job. Over tarvel stop, reset, LOP, etc... (Competition/Range Gun)

I may drop a Powder River trigger kit in the 4" to bring it down to 4.5lbs reduced reset, reduced travel, etc... for carry. ($50)

Anyone wanna buy an XD9SC???

Jeff Ward


----------

